# Small but Pretty



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

At first look..thought you took the picture ,as it was standing still..good detail.!!


----------



## hidenorhair (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## CaptainCole (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## EXTRMEOUTDOORS (Nov 6, 2018)

nice one


----------



## Conleyc (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow very nice


----------



## tim2970 (Jan 10, 2010)

Beutiful work! Cool buck too!


----------



## pcpcow911 (Nov 23, 2018)

Great job on this one!


----------



## ortime (Jul 27, 2018)

nice


----------



## CourtStamper (Jul 12, 2018)

Great work!


----------



## asouthercanuck (Feb 10, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Very clean looking

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rmck15 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Jessrandy2013 (Nov 16, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## FreeMike (Jan 31, 2018)

Totally thought it was a live deer. Was what game cam took such great closeup photos. Then looked again. Amazing.


----------



## e30user (Feb 13, 2019)

Very well done.


----------



## ReinertsonTaxi (Feb 25, 2019)

I really like his expression


----------



## wiyfzr (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## WingShooter86 (Aug 22, 2012)

nice


----------



## Markve214 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nice


----------



## wfo archer (Mar 16, 2010)

cool mount


----------



## Dlatona (Jun 16, 2019)

Absolutely realistic!


----------



## spenglet (Oct 2, 2016)

I too thought is was a living animal at first glance at the picture. Nice work.


----------



## LShevill (Jul 12, 2019)

As the others have said...Great job. The detail is amazing.


----------



## Deaddeerdown (Jul 14, 2019)

Yeah it really looks real awesome work


----------



## weldermike70 (Nov 30, 2016)

Awesome, very realistic.


----------



## Brandon-MyCamoExchange (Jun 19, 2019)

Awesome attention to detail! Looks great


----------



## Huntinrough (May 12, 2018)

Great eye work!!


----------



## Bth340 (Jul 19, 2019)

Yea that is pretty


----------



## Stubby3 (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang that is some good work.


----------



## nphillips565 (Aug 5, 2019)

Great detail!


----------



## TNOutdoors (Aug 24, 2009)

You captured that "I'm on to you, or I smell a rat, or an ol crap look exceptionally well. You nailed many expressions that you just don't see in most mounts. Super work however you came to your vision. About 10 years ago we ran into a cycle of 4 pointers with no brows. It was on the heels of CWD in West, Tn. They grew old like that too. 

Where in TN are you and do you have a taxidermy business?


----------



## eilermmt (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## stuartm (Sep 24, 2009)

wow


----------



## twebb2387 (Dec 4, 2017)

Great detail!


----------



## Dirtyjimmy85 (Nov 9, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## gobblercaller (Apr 15, 2015)

nice


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------

